# *Graphic photos* goat anus, what is this?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have this darling 75% ND and 25% feral doe. She's blue eyed and tan and white.

She has started getting these growths on her anus. Is this cancer? STD?

I pulled on them, they are skin tags or whatever, this is not poop or mucous hanging on.

They have grown in the last few weeks and she's pregnant, due beginning of February.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hummm..that doesn't really look like staph...maybe warts?? is she able to poop just fine??


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

happybleats said:


> hummm..that doesn't really look like staph...maybe warts?? is she able to poop just fine??


Very much pooping fine. But a few weeks ago when I first noticed it they were very very small in size, almost like the ringed skin of the anus just had some smaller than spaghetti sized in diameter little lesions hanging off her. Now they are pretty big. So I'm kind of getting really worried.

The only vet I know that does any sort of goat surgery refuses to do it without general anesthesia! Which I'm not willing to do. I'd rather just put her down because it seems like most the goats that get put under die anyway.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

seems to me I remember someone on her before having this issue.....been a while...Im going to see if I can find it...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

happybleats said:


> seems to me I remember someone on her before having this issue.....been a while...Im going to see if I can find it...


Thanks I've been searching for some time now but can't for the life of me find anything!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sore mouth keeps coming up but that doesnt look like sore mouth either...and it does not look like melanoma...so thats good...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

happybleats said:


> sore mouth keeps coming up but that doesnt look like sore mouth either...and it does not look like melanoma...so thats good...


Yeah I would say its for sure not sore mouth. I've seen that a few times and its nothing like it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im pretty sure Ive seen this on here ..but cant find the post...Ill keep looking...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I found some information here:

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/i...ssues/epidermal_and_hair_follicle_tumors.html

Maybe squamous cell carcinoma, based on description and one black and white photo I could find of a very advanced stage.

If it keeps getting worse, I'm not financially able to treat it, but she's a doll and beautiful so I might advertise her for free based on someone providing her the medical care (I drop her off at the vets with some sort of contract).


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Im pretty sure Ive seen this on here ..but cant find the post...Ill keep looking...


This one?

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/growth-anus-178913/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/skincanceringoat06.html

this article talks about squamous cell carcinoma


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

no..not that article...Ill keep looking


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.goatwisdom.com/ch3skin/cancers.html


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Just for the record...lol I've had goats be put under for surgery just fine and they have done great...one goat for over an hour...I think it depends who does the surgery and how much they know about goats...I hope you can find out what's wrong with your girl


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

UGH..I hate when you can see what you are looking for in your mind eye but cant find it for real..Ill keep searching but hopefully someone will remember !! Or at least know whats up with your little lady!!

my thought is cancer mostly because the odd shapes and rapid growth...:-( but I hope Im wrong..


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I also want to say I have had 4 goats get surgery and it was fine, never had a problem. I would def. not opt to euth. vs. surgery.

Have you tried soaking her rear end with some warm salt water or something? See if you can get that loosened up maybe?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm sure you guys have vets that have operated on goats previously. I have available to me a vet that has operated on a couple goats that I know of personally and they have died. This same vet said my chickens can give my goats cocci.... And that safeguard is the only de wormer I need to use. 

Just saying, I would choose to euthanize rather than seek the "assistance" of the local vets. There are NO goat vets here.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dayna I hear you on the vets and am with you 100% it's the same here, I have one vet who killed my doe and lied about how she died, another that refuses to put goats under because he kills them and another that I'm not sure about but she does horses and will only do a goat if she has time, no way am I trusting her with that. So I do understand your thinking, I think the same way


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/emergency-please-help-if-you-can-180148/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/infected-bum-178123/ (the preface to the thread above)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/squamous-cell-cancer-179860/
(option of "freezing" growths off rather than surgery)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..I showed the pic to a friend ...she suggests its Papillomas!! which is a form of warts and they are contagious....do not touch with out gloves!!! Might read up on this..

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/i...dermal_and_hair_follicle_tumors.html#v3281164


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Ok..I showed the pic to a friend ...she suggests its Papillomas!! which is a form of warts and they are contagious....do not touch with out gloves!!! Might read up on this..
> 
> http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/i...dermal_and_hair_follicle_tumors.html#v3281164


Thanks I've been using gloves just in case!

It doesn't look like the photos I found online but warts would be far preferred than cancer.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes.. I agree...!!! I would treat as warts and see how they do...glad you wore gloves!!!! smart lady!

the article suggest different breeds can look a bit different...pix are of a dogs...so your doe will look different


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

treatment:Hummm I bet there is a natural treatment you can try...I will look to see what we might find...

Infectious papillomatosis is a self-limiting disease, although the duration of warts varies considerably. A variety of treatments have been advocated without agreement on efficacy. Surgical removal is recommended if the warts are sufficiently objectionable. However, because surgery in the early growing stage of warts may lead to recurrence and stimulation of growth, the warts should be removed when near their maximum size or when regressing. Affected animals may be isolated from susceptible ones, but with the long incubation period, many are likely to have been exposed before the problem is recognized.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://papillex.blogspot.com/2010/01/herbs-for-hpv.html

tea tree EO ( melaleuca) is pretty easy to find...might start with it?? I would dilute since the area is a sensitive spot...perhaps 10-15 drops in 15 ml of carrier oil...


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

happybleats said:


> Ok..I showed the pic to a friend ...she suggests its Papillomas!! which is a form of warts and they are contagious....do not touch with out gloves!!! Might read up on this..
> 
> http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/i...dermal_and_hair_follicle_tumors.html#v3281164


I am wondering if oregano oil might be effective. It is effective at killing all kinds of bacteria and fungus. The information I was finding was saying to use 1 part oregano oil and 8 parts coconut oil. Oregano oil is a hot oil and should no be used 'neat' as most would have a skin reaction if used straight. Said to apply 6 to 8 times a day. Would also help if she is in any pain. I might make a stronger version - maybe 1 to 1 so you don't have to apply it so many times a day.

Much cheaper than the vet and just might work. Would have to be consistent in applying it. When I am treating Mastitis with oregano oil, we use a 1-1 solution and apply 2xs a day until clear - usually within 2 days. May be not that quick on these but worth a try.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oregano would work too....I agree...dilute dilute...very hot oil...I would find a small spray bottle...glass is better with EOS as they will melt away at the plastic. I buy spray caps for my 15 ml bottles...very handy!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

On the removal, when they start shrinking (if they are pappilomas) do you think i could tie them off with dental floss?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not sure i would. I would be afraid of them spreading once the area becomes "fresh" at the tie off???..


----------



## camfrancis2004 (5 mo ago)

Dayna said:


> I have this darling 75% ND and 25% feral doe. She's blue eyed and tan and white.
> 
> She has started getting these growths on her anus. Is this cancer? STD?
> 
> ...


can we see?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2015. The OP is no longer on here.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh ok


----------

